
Show HN: Phineas – build realtime apps with DynamoDB - jatins
https://gist.github.com/jatins/11aac836f25257148a1d61def2c7270c
======
deepanker
Wow! This was a fun read. Give rethinkdb a try as well.

~~~
jatins
Thanks for the read, Dipankar! Yeah, RethinkDB is definitely great for
realtime functionality.

However, with this the aim is to make your existing databases like DynamoDB,
Mongo etc realtime.

